# Construction Cost Management



## رمزي2009 (14 يناير 2010)

رابط الموضوع بالمكتبة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...ر-التغيير-(-تابع-للمكتبة-)/page5#.T-mak5HdZUk​
-------------------------

للفائدة أهدي للأخوة الزملاء كورس احترافي مفيد جداً لمن يعمل في مجال ادارة المشاريع مكون من سبعة ملفات


منقولة من قبل العضو sherief_1 من موقع الهندسة نت


----------



## رمزي2009 (14 يناير 2010)

يتبع الملفات


----------



## رمزي2009 (14 يناير 2010)

يتبع الملفات


6 و 7


----------



## topman007 (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هلوتس (26 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبو موئل (27 يناير 2010)

شكراًلك ولكن الملف الأخير لم يفتح بعد تحميله


----------



## واثق الخطوه (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (28 يناير 2010)

لك خالص الشكر وطبعا لم ابدأ قرائته بعد ولكن يبدو جيدا من النظرة الأولى


----------



## م وليد (8 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (9 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## بسمالله (10 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك على العطاء


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (10 أبريل 2010)

بـــــــــــارك الله فيكم وجزيتم الجنه


----------



## sivaprasad7 (2 يونيو 2012)

Thank you very much friend....


----------



## واثق الخطوه (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Abu Laith (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (21 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## يحيى حسام (29 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك وياريت كل الملفات اللي بينزلوها الزملاء تنزل في الموقع لسهولة تحميلها لان اكتر مواقع التحميل نفشل في تحميل الملفات منها وخاصة البريمافيرا (سوفت وير )


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (18 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## loved_boy (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## riyadh_hasan (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا​
​


----------



## M ELKADY (11 مارس 2014)

بارك الله لكم


----------

